
Bigfoot is real and there is DNA to prove it, claim researchers - digitalmud
http://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/377669/Bigfoot-is-real-and-there-is-DNA-to-prove-it-claim-researchers?
======
dalke
"Dr Melba S. Ketchum, of DNA Diagnostics". I just heard about this paper the
other day, at
[http://freethoughtblogs.com/pharyngula/2013/02/13/sasquatch-...](http://freethoughtblogs.com/pharyngula/2013/02/13/sasquatch-
is-ill-served/) .

> she says she bought an existing journal and renamed it .... So she owns the
> journal. It’s now called De Novo.

> Then she came out with a special edition. It’s Volume 1, Issue 1. It
> contains precisely one paper, hers.

I've confirmed that denovojournal.com has this as its only publication.

------
lutusp
I wish people would stop posting this thoroughly debunked "news item". The
original paper describes a sloppy procedure in which field-contaminated
samples were analyzed and unsurprisingly discovered traces of both human and
animal DNA, and the results were published in a hastily created non-journal
after all the real science journals refused to publish it. Details here:

[http://science.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/02/14/16964023-bigfoot...](http://science.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/02/14/16964023-bigfoot-
dna-discovered-at-last-not-so-fast?lite)

